# Official Ibis Picture Thread



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

Picture Thread starter which was suggested by another forum member.

Good stuff, Ibis is. Favs are the Scorcher and the Ti Mojo. The two Ti frames I've been looking for are the Fat and Ibis. I found an Ibis first. My Ti Mojo follows, next post.

FYI, other info:
http://www.ibiscycles.com/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ibis_(bicycles)
http://www.chuckibis.com/
http://www.firstflightbikes.com/ibis.htm


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

*96 Ibis Ti Mojo, small*

(This was originally posted at Retrobike. I'm in the process of modifying the build though)

Nicely crafted titanium frame acquired from an original owner. The detailing and build of these frames is quite impressive. I'm not 100% sure of the year, but it could also be a 97.

I went for a silver/gray-biased build for the components, de-NIB'ing quite a few parts. I'll likely swap the DKG for a silver version once I find one.

The Mag-21 SL has the classic paint loss problem but I like the patina it gives to the bike.

The Magic Motorcycle crankset was a no-brainer, once-in-a-lifetime purchase. This is the second version with a low 1x serial. Beautifully detailed.

{ spec }
Frame: 96 Ibis Ti Mojo, small
Fork: Rock Shox Mag-21 SL, 1"
Headset: Chris King 1" threadless w/reducer
Hubset: XTR M900
Rims: Mavic 231
Skewers: Cook Brothers
Tires: Ritchey Megabite
Stem: Ibis Ti, modified-polish
Handlebars: AC Ti
Grips: ODI
Brake levers: Machine Tech
Shifters: Suntour XC
Brakes F+R: Machine Tech Zero-Flex
Brakes straddle: Machine Tech
Derailleur F: Proshift
Derailleur R: Proshift
Crankset: Magic Motorcycle ver. 2
Bottom Bracket: Coda Magic for 73mm
Cogset: Tioga Ti
Chain: Shimano 7401
Pedals: Suntour Superbe Track
Saddle: Flite Ti perforated
Seatpost: Ritchey Force
Seat collar: DKG


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

Here's mine, bought new in 1995. XT/XTR build.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

holden said:


> (This was originally posted at Retrobike. I'm in the process of modifying the build though)
> 
> Nicely crafted titanium frame acquired from an original owner. The detailing and build of these frames is quite impressive. I'm not 100% sure of the year, but it could also be a 97.
> 
> ...


Whoa! Now that is about as _eclectic _a parts mix as I've ever seen.


----------



## mrkawasaki (Aug 2, 2006)

*1997 Ibis Alibi*

1997 Ibis Alibi with RS Judy SLs, Hershey cranks, WTB wheelset, LP Composite bar and Caramba stem, Suntour XC Pro post - the most compliant aluminium frame I ever rode...

Mr K


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i need new pics. now it has a 950 xtr cranks, turbo saddle and kore silver stem.
bought new in 00.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Colker - I really like your flooring. Bike looks good too.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Well, mine is the oldest so far, but probably owned for the shortest amount of time by the current owner. Not sure of the year, Scot Nicol said maybe 1990, but based on the serial number of one of the bikes on First Flight's website I would say more likely 1991 or even 1992. 

The bike is a size too small but rides great. The post may look really jacked up but it is actually only 1/2 inch higher than the post on my other bikes. 

It is what I would call a 10 footer in that if you get real close it shows its battle scars but from far away it looks nice.

You seen this picture before. The post has since been replaced with a silver Thomson and the bar will soon be replaced with a flat bar. Eventually a rigid fork as well.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Colker - I really like your flooring. Bike looks good too.


thanks. it's an "old", late 60s house and the detailing is fantastic. vintage baby...


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Well, mine is the oldest so far, but probably owned for the shortest amount of time by the current owner. Not sure of the year, Scot Nicol said maybe 1990, but based on the serial number of one of the bikes on First Flight's website I would say more likely 1991 or even 1992.


The banner style decal began in 1993. Repaint?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*1988/9 Cousin It*


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*1991 SS in Team Livery*


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Alloy Mavic skewers - a sure sign of good taste!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice. Did you change some stuff around on the SS? Different saddle and post?

Whats the story on the serial numbered RD?

I need some of those RM-3 bars...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

mrkawasaki said:


> 1997 Ibis Alibi with RS Judy SLs, Hershey cranks, WTB wheelset, LP Composite bar and Caramba stem, Suntour XC Pro post - the most compliant aluminium frame I ever rode...
> 
> Mr K


Those are great frames. I had one 10-11 years ago and really liked it. Very solid and confidence inspiring handling. I liked the machining on the front of the chainstays. We need a picture of that. I'll see if I can dig up a picture of mine.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Nice. Did you change some stuff around on the SS? Different saddle and post?
> 
> Whats the story on the serial numbered RD?
> 
> I need some of those RM-3 bars...


I did change the post and seat, but you've got to have a freaky weird eye for details to notice. The previous post was also an IRD, but the step is closer to the clamp area. The seat on there now is a gray perforated Specialized Pro Long. Previously, the seat was a smooth black leather Specialized Pro Long.

The R/D was a custom Shimano made short cage for team riders. The silver guard keeping the chain on the tension pulley is riveted on.

You missed the special washers under the nut on the rear brake, though.

RM-3 bars...hmmm.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I had one for a very short while. I believe Monkey Wrench has it now.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I had one for a very short while. I believe Monkey Wrench has it now.


I dont beleive you. I think you stole that picture from Stan.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

I've got one in restoration, will post pictures as soon as Scot Nicol sends me decals. I guess he's a busy guy, been waiting for six weeks now.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

ssmike said:


> The banner style decal began in 1993. Repaint?


The serial number is 1743. The 91 on first flight is 1101 and the 92 is 1586. Scot said likely mine is 1990, but I found those serial numbers after the fact and guess thinking about it right now mine must be 92 or later. So the decals are correct then, huh?

It has clearly been crudely touched up (spray paint) in places and in other places the paint looks excellent. Unfortunately a previous owner took a body hammer to the right stay to increase chainring clearance :madman: other than that the frame is A-OK.

By this point the SS was a US made frame, thought still entry level Ibis, correct?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

IF52 said:


> The serial number is 1743. The 91 on first flight is 1101 and the 92 is 1586. Scot said likely mine is 1990, but I found those serial numbers after the fact and guess thinking about it right now mine must be 92 or later. So the decals are correct then, huh?


Well, Scot's got the little black book of frame numbers, but 1743 would seem to indicate 1993 to me if FFB's got a #1101 from '91 and a #1586 from '92. Mine is #1108 and I bought it in '91. The year of your decals would seem to match the serial number.



IF52 said:


> By this point the SS was a US made frame, thought still entry level Ibis, correct?


Not necessarily. I believe the Avion marque was discontinued after the 1990 model year. In '90, they had Avion (Japanese production made), Avion SS (Sebastopol made) and Custom. In '91, there was just the SS and maybe still the custom. I wouldn't necessarily use the term "entry level" but Ibis' base model. It was possible to also get a custom SS, which is what mine is. I requested a 24" top tube on the 20" frame size, rollercam bosses on the C/S, and the brazed-on seat binder. I reamed out the bb shell and installed pressed in the bearings.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

I think Scot probably has bigger things to worry about than what some punk ass with an old SS wants to know about his frame. I was just tickled he responded at all.

Yeah, entry level was kind of a crude choice of words. Kind of sounds cheap, especially considering there was only about $100 difference between the SS and the Mojo.

So would you guess a 92/93 SS is Japanese or Sebastopol/US made? From reading the 90(?) brochure the Avian was Japanese and finished in their shop but the Avian SS was made at their shop. And the 92 brochure doesn't seem to suggest either way. Frankly it really doesn't matter much as the finish is still outstanding whether Japanese or US made.

Your SS is outstanding by the way.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I dont beleive you. I think you stole that picture from Stan.


:lol:

ER, why did you get rid of it?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ssmike said:


> I reamed out the bb shell and installed pressed in the bearings.


why? i thought threaded was an improvement. not necessarily?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I dont beleive you. I think you stole that picture from Stan.


I stole the picture from the seller actually...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> :lol:
> 
> ER, why did you get rid of it?


It was pre-SS. Looking back, it was a cool bike.

I don't know, it didn't do anything for me. Absolute tank of a bike. I probably should have given it more trail hours but at the time I was more interested in the parts on it and flipping the rest.

The wheelset and cranks for the Yeti, rear brake on the front of the Valkyrie.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> It was pre-SS. Looking back, it was a cool bike.
> 
> I don't know, it didn't do anything for me. Absolute tank of a bike. I probably should have given it more trail hours but at the time I was more interested in the parts on it and flipping the rest.
> 
> The wheelset and cranks for the Yeti, rear brake on the front of the Valkyrie.


1 or 2 sizes too big for ya.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> 1 or 2 sizes too big for ya.


Decent fit actually. Saddle height in that pic was not set for me.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Uncle Fester*

We got this bike from the original owner in truly perfect condition. Never bought a cleaner used anything ever.

I swapped the wheels and shifters so I could have 8 speed rapid fire in place of the deore thumbies and seven speed.

I have the original wheels for sale and the brake levers and thumb-shifters went to Smurf hunter for his project.

Love to ride this bike on pavement and off. It's especially fun with the BOB trailer, which makes it about four feet longer than my Cherokee.


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

holden said:


> Stem: Ibis Ti, modified-polish


Could you post a close up of the stem, pretty please? I think Ibis stems are the best looking. What's modified polish?

Incidentally, does anybody know the history behind the Ibis stem design? I seem to recall that they were originally made by Gary Helfrich at Arctos Machine, who sold the design to Ibis. Not sure where I got this info, though. Probably from the darker recesses of my mind, most likely!


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=65929


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm afraid to post this with the SS built as a city bike. Actually all three have a fair amount of changes from this pic (not that you can see too much). Don't worry, a Campy OR build patiently awaits.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

joeadnan said:


> Could you post a close up of the stem, pretty please?


This site has some Ibis stem images:
http://www.kalimotxo.com/mtb/parts_stems_titanium_ibis.html
... I believe the owner is a member here too.

The previous owner of my Ibis stem heavily dulled the shiny finish, hence "modified polish". The flatness visually works though with the corroded Mag-21 Ti legs, otherwise it's kind of a bummer.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i wonder why we can't see more ibis.. i mean check the fat chance thread and compare the sheer number of bikes.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

colker1 said:


> i wonder why we can't see more ibis.. i mean check the fat chance thread and compare the sheer number of bikes.


Because Ibis owners are too busy riding their bikes to prowl internet forums.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Hopefully a friend of mine will send a couple pictures of his custom from 85 to post up. Think olives.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Think olives.


Gin?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

IF52 said:


> Hopefully a friend of mine will send a couple pictures of his custom from 85 to post up. Think olives.


I've got an 85ish and an 89 to post sometime hopefully soon.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

sadly, this one just hangs, along with the spanky behind it.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

*Vintage Dropbar Ibis*

Here's another one for you vintage Ibis fans, an early dropbar Ibis dating from around 1987. 

Koski Duratrac fork
Specialized dropbars with LD stem
Modolo brake levers / Suntour Barcon shifters
WTB Classic Greaseguard hubs
IRD seatpost / Hite-Rite
Selle Italia Turbo Perforated saddle
Suntour Roller Cam rear brake
Deore XT crankset / Suntour XC Compe pedals
Phil bottom bracket
I am the original owner and have had some great times on this bike. With a little luck, I hope to be riding this one for another 22 years!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok, that's now my favorite bike this summer! I really dig the subtle fade.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

nightshade_rider said:


> Here's another one for you vintage Ibis fans, an early dropbar Ibis dating from around 1987.
> 
> Koski Duratrac fork
> Specialized dropbars with LD stem
> ...


That is the perfect Ibis.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

from th bottle holder placement to the seatstays fastback to salsa like brazing, paint, drop bars, level top tube, ird post, modolo levers. 
who needs another bike?   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Yup, really hot. Don't ever sell it, as I'm sure you've been asked to. I have one similar a few doors down from me.

-Schmitty-


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

bushpig said:


> That is the perfect Ibis.


Absolutely!


----------



## proto2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Mine and you have seen*

Mine is a 95 team paint scheme with minor touch ups and is in use as a daily rider for dog runs in the neighborhood. I know, why beat it when there are cheapies around. Well, I don't have any cheapies.


----------



## Pottser (Jan 30, 2004)

nightshade_rider said:


> Here's another one for you vintage Ibis fans, an early dropbar Ibis dating from around 1987.
> 
> Koski Duratrac fork
> Specialized dropbars with LD stem
> ...


WOW . This is the reason to come back to this forum. Great bike. Love the colours, the parts, frame, etc..


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i am starting a build inspired by the drop bar ibis. 
red mikkelsen frame
specialized db fork, threaded by me. 
chorus headset. 
sugino dirt drop stem
midge bars
cane creek levers
shimano barcons.
thomson black seatpost.
avocet 02 saddle.
new xt rear derr.
circa 95 xt front derr.
95 lx crankset.
dia compe 987 canti brakes
xtr rear hub.
xt front hub.


----------



## Z-Man (Apr 25, 2005)

Stunning, that is the bike I think about when I think Ibis. Rad!


----------



## singletracktourist (Jul 27, 2005)

Beautiful Ibis, Nightshade. I remember your Ritchey as well, which was also a beaut!

Love it!

Just curious, do you remember your reasoning for going with the Koski fork vs the Type II at the time of purchase? Either fork is a great choice.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

singletracktourist said:


> Just curious, do you remember your reasoning for going with the Koski fork vs the Type II at the time of purchase? Either fork is a great choice.


Hi Singletrack-

I didn't actually purchase the bike, it was acquired on a trade basis, so I just trusted the guys at Ibis with the details of the build. Besides, I didn't know much about bike technology back then. I think the Koski Duratrac was fairly new at that time and Scot must have been impressed with it. I remember limited availability of the fork delayed completion of the bike for awhile.

I can't comment on the Type II vs Koski since I have had no airtime with the Type II, but I can tell you the Koski is alot more damp than the biplane fork on the Ritchey!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

nightshade_rider said:


> Hi Singletrack-
> 
> I didn't actually purchase the bike, it was acquired on a trade basis, so I just trusted the guys at Ibis with the details of the build. Besides, I didn't know much about bike technology back then. I think the Koski Duratrac was fairly new at that time and Scot must have been impressed with it. I remember limited availability of the fork delayed completion of the bike for awhile.
> 
> I can't comment on the Type II vs Koski since I have had no airtime with the Type II, but I can tell you the Koski is alot more damp than the biplane fork on the Ritchey!


HI. if it's not too much to ask: what's the chainstays size/number?


----------



## gruppe_a (Oct 18, 2006)

*Old Ibis*

Good stuff in here... here's mine:
'96 Hakkalugi








'97 Mojo








'01 Hakkalugi frame... NOS


----------



## singletracktourist (Jul 27, 2005)

gruppe_a said:


> Good stuff in here... here's mine:
> '96 Hakkalugi


Bike appears to be level, but the tt is forward sloping? Is that a shorter than stock fork?


----------



## gruppe_a (Oct 18, 2006)

Bike has the original fork, if anything my 30 year old deck is probably a little jacked...


----------



## rasumichin (Oct 21, 2008)

beautiful with the moustaches


----------



## workingcat2 (Sep 29, 2008)

Here's the three in my garage..
MaiTai Singlespeed This showed up under the Christmas tree one year as a used frame. Origin unknown. I tried to contact the e-bay seller who my gf bought it from for more info but got zero. Anyone?
















2001 Hakkalugi: Fresh paintjob this year:
















1994 Ti Mojo:


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's my only Ibis item, a polished titanium mountain stem. I've posted it a few times throughout this forum, but saw this thread and figured I'd post a couple of photos. I bought it form the original owner, who purchased it along with his 1992 Ibis XtraMojo. Anyway, it's slightly too big at 135mm (I usually run a 120 -125mm), so right now it's making a lovely paperweight. 

View attachment 484685


View attachment 484686


----------



## southbeach (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow. That Mai Tai is sharp, also really liking all the Ti stems. The Ti Mojo seems to holding up really well after all the years, is it the original finish?


----------



## workingcat2 (Sep 29, 2008)

I took both the Mai Tai & the Ti Mojo down to bare metal & re-decaled last winter. The Mai Tai originally had a banner decal. I didn't like the big decal as it tore up easily so I went a little older style. That's the beauty of ti. Steel wool + WD40 = shiny like new!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Just picked up another pretty Ibis titanium stem that matches the one I already have.

View attachment 486094


View attachment 486095


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

i have some ibis stems too hanging around...


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

newsboymerlin said:


> i have some ibis stems too hanging around...


this pic always freaks me out.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

colker1 said:


> this pic always freaks me out.


ditto.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

newsboymerlin said:


> i have some ibis stems too hanging around...QUOTE]
> 
> I think you crossed the line from collecting to hoarding at some point.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

muddybuddy said:


> newsboymerlin said:
> 
> 
> > i have some ibis stems too hanging around...QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

muddybuddy said:


> newsboymerlin said:
> 
> 
> > i have some ibis stems too hanging around...QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

newsboymerlin said:


> i have some ibis stems too hanging around...


This pic makes me realize that I don't have a real problem.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow! I am sort of worried by the pic too. Do you keep your obsessive behavior centered on bikes, or do you have any other fantastic collections?


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

*ibis*

Now I know why it is impossible for me to find a 1 1/8 120 +10 ibis ti stem 
and 
the reason why prices on these stems are astronomically high.
Nice collection



newsboymerlin said:


> i have some ibis stems too hanging around...


----------



## workingcat2 (Sep 29, 2008)

I tried to use this pic to justify to my prettier half that I don't 'have a problem" when it comes to bike hoarding as she calls it. It didn't work but I thought it was worth a try...


----------



## dcurtis (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a friend that I ride with and he has four Ibis bikes in his garage. A Ti road bike two steel mountain bikes and a trials bike. I need to snap a picture. He used to race for Ibis in the early 90's.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Here's a new one I picked up recently from the original owner. A 1987 Custom with a few WTB bits here and there.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Good job Joe. Very, very nice.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Man, I miss that Ibis I had. If only I had a bigger basement.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Joe Steel said:


> Here's a new one I picked up recently from the original owner. A 1987 Custom with a few WTB bits here and there.


Wow, what a find!
Frame details look identical to the '87 I posted earlier in this thread.
But with WTB roller cams front and rear, and WTB drops...
Incredible bike, thanks for posting.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

From the Appetite Seminar.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Look at the cool bikes in the above pic--an Ibis, a Turner and that Rocky Mountain. The Gary Fisher doesn't deserve to be in this pic--its paintjob is disgusting.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

nightshade_rider said:


> Wow, what a find!
> Frame details look identical to the '87 I posted earlier in this thread.
> But with WTB roller cams front and rear, and WTB drops...
> Incredible bike, thanks for posting.


Your's came up about the same time I was trying to land mine. I referred to your pics a few times. I thought (still do) that yours was beautiful. When I was riding it up on Tam a few weeks back I was looking around to see if I could find the same old shack you had yours propped up against. I thought that would have been pretty cool to post up some pics taken at the same location.

So thank you for posting yours.


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Joe Steel said:


> Your's came up about the same time I was trying to land mine. I referred to your pics a few times. I thought (still do) that yours was beautiful. When I was riding it up on Tam a few weeks back I was looking around to see if I could find the same old shack you had yours propped up against. I thought that would have been pretty cool to post up some pics taken at the same location.
> 
> So thank you for posting yours.


That shack is actually our 80 year old, long-neglected barn in Sebastopol. 

Your top picture looks like Marin Headlands, north of Tennesse Valley?


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

nightshade_rider said:


> Your top picture looks like Marin Headlands, north of Tennesse Valley?


 That sounds about right. Taken from Coastal Trail singletrack that drops from Pantoll Station to Hwy 1.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Sneak Peek*


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I hate you.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

bushpig said:


> I hate you.


LOL!! You'd hate me more if it was Aluminum and built 41.4 miles south of Sebastopol


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

True. But that bike is one of the most desirable Ibis.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

crconsulting said:


>


TEASE!


----------



## safariofthemind (Oct 27, 2010)

crconsulting said:


> carbon_ibis


Wow. Love the relief of the paint. Let's see a whole spread...


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

here is one of my Hakkalugi, bought this a few months ago 








i been too busy riding and making $$$ to give it a full baby wipe & photo shoot 
also '94 Ti Mojo on the horizon:thumbsup:


----------



## fast540 (May 29, 2011)

I have no pics :-( but the two best bikes ive ever owned were a ibis avion ss i bought off this guy that said he worked at ibis and lived in petaluma in maybe 90 (brand new frame and fork) and my bow-ti i bought from pedal pusher in maybe 98 or so


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

fast540 said:


> I have no pics :-( but the two best bikes ive ever owned were a ibis avion ss i bought off this guy that said he worked at ibis and lived in petaluma in maybe 90 (brand new frame and fork) and my bow-ti i bought from pedal pusher in maybe 98 or so


I remember taking the trek to the pedal pusher (Bike Pro) many times.

What no pics? : (
OK, hahaha, lets just bump this thread a little 

Yesterday:









Today:


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

rear cable hanger is in the wrong place. ;-)

looks good!


----------



## Machianera (Feb 5, 2011)

crconsulting said:


> I remember taking the trek to the pedal pusher (Bike Pro) many times.
> 
> What no pics? : (
> OK, hahaha, lets just bump this thread a little
> ...


I spot 4 differences


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

What model is that CRC?


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

Machianera said:


> I spot 4 differences


yeahbut, the tire labels and valve stems are perfectly positioned

very nice


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

dirtdrop said:


> rear cable hanger is in the wrong place. ;-)


Ha! That's an "upgrade".

Whoever originally built it didn't read the instructions that came with the brakes


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Ha! That's an "upgrade".
> 
> Whoever originally built it didn't read the instructions that came with the brakes


please upgrade the stem to 135mm..:thumbsup:


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

You all finished now CRC?


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Cassette label. Cassette size. Rear brake housing. Saddle set back. Peddles of course. Long chain. Head set.




























I need a life......



















and that bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

colker1 said:


> please upgrade the stem to 135mm..:thumbsup:


 Colkervision®!


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Love the attention to detail CRC... particularly in the pics Awesome project.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Joe Steel said:


> Colkervision®!


maybe i am wrong. post a pic of someone riding that set up (150mm stem?)


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

colker1 said:


> maybe i am wrong. post a pic of someone riding that set up (150mm stem?)


The original one had a little more rise.

But those stems don't exactly grow on trees. it was a miracle (with the help of Datawhacker) to actually find one......


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

dirtdrop said:


> You all finished now CRC?


Close, very close......



jeff said:


> Cassette label. Cassette size. Rear brake housing. Saddle set back. Peddles of course. Long chain. Head set.


Ha!! it's like where's Waldo in here!! 

According to my high-rez Colkervision®, The cassette matches, chain length too.
The label/housing/saddle on the other hand 
There are always other "little things" too......

Maybe when I find some pedals. : (


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Joe Steel said:


> Love the attention to detail CRC... particularly in the pics Awesome project.


Thanks man!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Machianera said:


> I spot 4 differences


Hahaha Only four???

that's pretty good.....



MrOrange said:


> yeahbut, the tire labels and valve stems are perfectly positioned
> very nice


I knew if I didn't get that right, Rumpf would never have let me live it down.....



Aemmer said:


> What model is that CRC?


hmmmmmm.........

I don't think it has an "official" name.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

crconsulting said:


> Maybe when I find some pedals. : (


gimme a break, you cheapskate. You've found pedals.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> gimme a break, you cheapskate.


LOL!!! it takes one to know one!!!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

*Official Ibis Thread*

Not cool. Why isn't there one yet, you slackers?!  (Maybe it's out there, I can't find it.)

My 1988.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice Ibis!

There was never an Ibis thread!? Let's get 'er started.

here's one o' mine:










https://fiveandaquarter.blogspot.com/search?updated-max=2009-10-07T15:55:00-07:00&max-results=1


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

Holy smokes that's a pretty bike. Thanks for posting. Hey, I have some hexagonal Ibis bar ends on my MB-3.....



girlonbike said:


> Not cool. Why isn't there one yet, you slackers?!  (Maybe it's out there, I can't find it.)
> 
> My 1988.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Xxxxx xxxx xxxx


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Make sure you add this thread to the sticky G!

My 87 Custom.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Make sure you add this thread to the sticky G!
> 
> My 87 Custom.


That's a real beauty, but you've gotta ditch them blue pulley wheels. And the brakes. I have just the spot for them.

I think it'd be cool to add serial numbers. I think G's is 575 and mine's 441.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> That's a real beauty, but you've gotta ditch them blue pulley wheels. And the brakes. I have just the spot for them.
> 
> I think it'd be cool to add serial numbers. I think G's is 575 and mine's 441.


Ya, I need to swap out that pulley...it was on there when I got the bike.

Not sure about the brakes...not sure which version of the Suntour's they are. Probably just put XT U-Brakes on there.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Ya, I need to swap out that pulley...it was on there when I got the bike.
> 
> Not sure about the brakes...not sure which version of the Suntour's they are. Probably just put XT U-Brakes on there.


:thumbsup: Perfect.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Mine is abit more pedestrian..


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

girlonbike said:


> Not cool. Why isn't there one yet, you slackers?!  (Maybe it's out there, I can't find it.)
> 
> My 1988.


very, very nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I think it'd be cool to add serial numbers. I think G's is 575 and mine's 441.


Tubing specification would also be nice. Beautiful bikes posted so far!


----------



## SilverJet (Sep 28, 2011)

crconsulting said:


> I don't think it has an "official" name.


It was called the Carbon 14 and IIRC there were only four made. How did you acquire this awesome bike?


----------



## mattytruth (Aug 2, 2006)

Here is my '95 Szazbo. Pic is old I've changed a bunch of stuff. I rode it the other day. It was good, I still like it. It's my only FS bike







[/URL]
Ibis Szazbo by https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/, [/IMG]


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

SilverJet said:


> How did you acquire this awesome bike?


Just lucked into it


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

chromed hakka?


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

hollister said:


> chromed hakka?


Hakkalugi has smaller diameter stays and no bridge. I'll guess polished Ti mojo, based on the welds near the bottom bracket. ?


----------



## shaned762003 (Sep 15, 2011)

just bought this not sure of year or model serial #2665


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

iamkeith said:


> Hakkalugi has smaller diameter stays and no bridge. I'll guess polished Ti mojo, based on the welds near the bottom bracket. ?


*correct*


----------



## newsboymerlin (Jan 7, 2005)

i like the polished ones...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shaned762003 said:


> just bought this not sure of year or model serial #2665


Mojo I guess?

Looks like a lot of upgraded parts on it. Nice pick up.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Mojo I guess?
> 
> Looks like a lot of upgraded parts on it. Nice pick up.


 that's a 24/26 bike. Looks like Ibis mtn trials but w/ the hand job.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> that's a 24/26 bike. Looks like Ibis mtn trials but w/ the hand job.


Aaah, so it is. I figured it was just camera angle/bike lean. Thank god for Colkervision!

That would explain the slotted drops on the Bontrager fork too. Cool.

So perhaps a Mountain Trials sent back in for a freshening up....getting new paint/decals/handy....


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Looks like a 26/29!


----------



## shaned762003 (Sep 15, 2011)

It is a 26/24 and when I got it I thought mtn trials. Serial number 2665 would say mojo or some kind of a custom?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

All the mtn trials i have seen had U brake mounts. Yours seem to have canti mounts..


----------



## shaned762003 (Sep 15, 2011)

It does have cantilever mounts, I would really like to know what bike it is. I have looked through all the different Ibis models and no luck. Here is a couple more pictures I would like to know what you think.


----------



## shaned762003 (Sep 15, 2011)

here are the pics


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Dripping with great (or at least $$) parts, that.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

what size seatpost is it? MOjos usually have 28.6 Mtn Trials had the 29.4, i think.. but there is one handmade in cali by Ibis and another mtn trials made in japan, a production model.
Looks like it's US made due to the unusual brake mounts. Could be custom.


----------



## shaned762003 (Sep 15, 2011)

seat post is a 29.4 thanks


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah- all of the Mt. Trials I've seen ran a 29.4 post but they had ubrake/RC mounts on the frame and no handjob so I don't know what you've got going on there. Great parts on there so if you bought it for a reasonable price you did well.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

shaned762003 said:


> seat post is a 29.4 thanks


Does your camera have a view finder to see if things are in focus before taking the pics?


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

#2665 would mean 1992 or maybe 1993 as year of construction. All used decals look newer to me (maybe mid-90s), so I guess a later cantilever-brake-conversion with added handjob cable hanger and repaint/new decals on a original MountainTrials.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

*another mt. trials*

near flagstaff. #1087 more about the bike here: RockyChrysler.com: Just about a bike [Ibis Mountain Trials]


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Some sweet bikes lately rocky.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

girlonbike said:


> Some sweet bikes lately rocky.


thanks. my fancy newer bike was in the shop recently, so i spent some quality time on my older ones. they're still a lot of fun to ride.


----------



## Bayview_Alabama (May 1, 2012)

Some nice looking bikes on here


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

polished ti


----------



## Major (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice! A pic of the whole bike would be cool to see.


----------



## TH-X15 (Aug 30, 2012)

A few more posts and I can post some pics of my Alibis.


----------



## TH-X15 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## TH-X15 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

which size do you ride more?


----------



## TH-X15 (Aug 30, 2012)

Pics are a bit misleading. They are both the same size.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

*1987 Ibis Custom*

Man has to start somewhere. Good buddy took care of me with this one. Build pics to follow.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ooooohhh... i love those drop bar Ibis, 2 tone paint.. and rollercam frames are even nicer.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice! I'm working on a similar colored Avion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2014)

*Drop Bar*

^^ Last piece for my Ibis, should be together soon.


----------



## Scoutergtg (Feb 20, 2014)

*Classic Ibis*

I saw this in Manhattan today and could not help but take a few pics. The owner was selling some stuff on the side of the road and hung his stuff on it. He took me for a little tour and told me it had the original paint job and Campagnolo components.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice, once you remove the dream catchers


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Really glad that's way too big for me...way cool ride.




Steve


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I suppose I should add my '90-ish SS to this thread. I threw it together this spring just for a test ride, but decided I liked it so much that I was just going to ride it through the summer and worry about the paint and parts in January. I'll post a better photo later, this is all I have for now.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks kinda bad ass the way it is.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

That bike is bad ass.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

A new take on the Ibis fade. I dig it in post-apocalypse mode.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Black hbar tape and it's done.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> Black hbar tape and it's done.


The guy insists on using the ugliest bar tape on his bikes. It's his thing.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, Ibis mit Mavic ...not PC


Philippe


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Great looking bike.


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Frame only of mine which is dragging on as one of my longest builds, though another major part has taken a step forward this week.









Parts I do have though.

















Hope to have a rolling chassis some time soon.....(this year).


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

A friend's Ibis.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

*i rarely ride this one (but i did today)*


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

So cool.


----------



## rthomer (Feb 10, 2009)

*1996 Hakkalugi*

First post and thought I'd share some pics of my Hakkalugi.

I set it up with A Clockwork LD stem, XTR drivetrain and hubs, Paul's brakes and seatpost, Brooks Saddle, Slasa Woodchipper Bar.

The fit is compact and upright. Feels good in the drops, and handles well on the trails I've been on so far.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

rthomer said:


> First post and thought I'd share some pics of my Hakkalugi.
> 
> I set is up with A Clockwork LD stem, XTR drivetrain and hubs, Paul's brakes and seatpost, Brooks Saddle, Slasa Woodchipper Bar.
> 
> ...


Great looking bike! Looks like a fun one. Love that color.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice bike, looks like a threaded fork and the stem is a clamp on? How's the clearance with those tires?


----------



## nightshade_rider (Apr 18, 2007)

Sweet!! Looks like that one would be a blast on the trails with those BG tires, great job on the build.

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone know much about this IBIS SS? I had comically stumbled on this older post about this exact bike from a couple years back. The guy I got it from bought it from the other person that posted in the thread below. He had it for a while and was working on getting the seatpost out but was unable to and broke it off in the frame about 7 different ways.

Frame has a small dent in it so I might just say screw the paint and get the post out efficiently and braze in some filler for the dent. What can folks tell me about the SS model. Would this have been originally a DX equipped bike (that is what was on it as I got it)? Where would it have been made?









http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/17-1992ish-ibis-ss-791691.html


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

THe SS was a top of the line frame and could be built anyway you wanted.. it was somehow the west coast equivalent of the Yo Eddy: stout, big diameter tubes and a short wheelbase making for a bike that could work out radical moves in radical terrain. That and the usual Ibis flair showing in the wild paint scheme.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Very nice to know that, many thanks Colker. It needs some help but I figured it very worthy of it, especially since I picked it up in basically the condition in the picture minus the seatpost for a $100. I really like the fork on it..... looks to be a Logic fork but it actually has pannier mounts in the middle as well which I really like for functionality. 

Only bummers are the post being stuck and the dent. Rodriguez here in town told me though that they thought they could heat out the old post and also braze some filler in the dent for an hour of shop time which wouldn't be too bad. I can do all the finishing work on what they braze in so that it will be smooth without needing any putty in it and then will just need to figure out what to do paint wise on it. I have a really nice Walcom automotive paint gun with a fine tip so even tossing around the idea of just doing the paint myself too.....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Ibis paint from the era is mythical. See if you can just repaint the affected area in .. white or yellow in a dart like fashion and preserve the original.
That's a very cool bike.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Yeah. Shame to loose that paint. With so many stuck seat post threads out there I'm sure you can save it. And the dent? Just a battle scar.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

This is one of those "not your normal stuck" posts.  Its either going to be hacksaw method..... which will potentially work except the post is WAYYY down in the frame so not sure how well its going to work or some other paint ruining method. Going to try to save the paint by going the cursing, sweating, cursing some more route but at some point I might just have to bite the bullet on it.....


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

Serving suggestion...


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

I wish I took better photos when it was ridden. I just noticed the Nightsun on the bars here. Long ride that day...









/the 3x5 card is the directions to get across Los Angeles
//too many turns to remember
///now I wanna put this one back together


----------



## BJF (Apr 11, 2005)

I just acquired this old ibis bike if anyone has any idea of age.

It has XT shifters (7 speed thumb) and derailleurs. 
Bullseye cranks with what looks like some ghetto spacing on the non drive side.
Onza little ring. Not sure of the others.
XT hubs
Ringle quick releases
XT seat post
diacomp levers and what looks like a really crappy front brake. Rear is a U brake but haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

Serial number (under the BB) would tell more about its age. The headtube reinforcement rings should make this a Custom model. Is that paint originial?


----------



## BJF (Apr 11, 2005)

Paint is original as far as I know. I got it from a fried who got it from the original owner who was an old guy. Also has a gary fisher from the same time frame that was his wife's.

Serial is 247


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Front brake looks like a DIA compe 996(?)


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Picked this up today. Was told it's an Ibis bottle holder. Can't find anything on the interwebs about it. Maybe someone can shed some light on it.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes, for the Ibis Hot Unit. Just dug mine out the other day.


----------



## BJF (Apr 11, 2005)

Front brake has no writing on it. Rear has some sort of brace covering it. Says interlock and IRD on a brace.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

IRD Rotary brake.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## BJF (Apr 11, 2005)

Does this bike have any appeal to anyone?

Wondering about its collect ability.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

If you're looking to sell it post an add. Two buck chuck.


BJF said:


> Does this bike have any appeal to anyone?
> 
> Wondering about its collect ability.


----------



## BJF (Apr 11, 2005)

Not looking to sell. Just curious


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2015)

BJF said:


> Does this bike have any appeal to anyone?
> 
> Wondering about its collect ability.


Yes and Yes, it's a keeper!


----------



## BJF (Apr 11, 2005)

Were those brakes good back in the day? Too bad it doesn't have matching xt brakes


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2015)

*87 Ibis Custom*

Forgot to post this here in the Ibis Thread.


----------



## BJF (Apr 11, 2005)

shawnw said:


> Forgot to post this here in the Ibis Thread.
> View attachment 952250


Love it. That is what I want to do to the ibis I got.

Another thing on the bike I got. Interesting it has two water bottle cages on the down tube


----------



## huelse (Jan 30, 2004)

BJF said:


> Paint is original as far as I know. I got it from a fried who got it from the original owner who was an old guy. Also has a gary fisher from the same time frame that was his wife's.
> 
> Serial is 247


Number 247 would make this a late 1986/early 1987 bike. Very nice one. If you want to sell let me know.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Just picked this beauty up. Needs some changes but rides like a dream.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Cables all running on the top tube. That's uncommon.. I would move the salsa skewer in the back all the way around, find a 63mm fork asap and a 135mm ibis ti stem.
That's one of the top 26in hardtails of all time.


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)




----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

The mysterious Ibis Bow-ti: Does it work, is it cool, do I need one parked next to my other Ibis, a Silk-ti? It's one of the very few locally made dual suspension bikes, it's weird and indestructible. I must have one.

Last year I found a great deal on this Bow-ti. XTR, White crank, Crossmax, blue SID, vintage 1998:









Ibis only made 3 sizes and at 6'0" I'm at the tall end of fitting this medium frame. The photo above is after some parts switching, as I wanted some improved fork action and to raise the front end a little to fit better. Between the big tire and new fork, it's about 1" higher in front, and the riser bars get things higher too. A not too long stem, then I kicked the seat back to stretch out.

I think none of this was a good idea. So far I don't like this Ibis at all. The head angle is fairly slack anyway. Sitting back makes it sag, plus the now tall front end means shallower head angle and lots of fork trail. When climbing it's floppy to one side or another with little leaning input. Descending is fine. I do feel the rear end twist a little as others have mentioned. It's not bad, just a surprise. It really is smooth though. Rapid Rise has_to_go. I rebuilt the rear shock, but it's not firm enough. I surmise (stating without evidence) that due to the virtual pivot point, the rear suspension has some travel before the shock compresses much at all, so it sags a fair amount. It's as if this bike wants to settle in to 68 parallel.

It might be better if I go back to 26x1.95, 63mm SID, longer stem and flat bars. That seems low and narrow and crashy though. (I'm not 23 anymore.)

Plus the cost of a pro rebuild on front and rear shocks, and I'm having a sad. After only a few rides I might be ready to part it out and sell. All bicycle hoarders know that this is a difficult decision.

Can someone talk me out of giving up on the Bow-ti? (Or should I just send it to you to end my pain?)

Maybe it doesn't match my riding style. But surrounded by lots of new dualies, I thought I should own a longer travel bike. Maybe there are improved performance choices now. I just hate factory/China/carbon. No personality. That's why I lurk in VRC.

I also own Slingshots and Softride Beam bikes, and this Bow-ti behaves in some ways like both of those designs. Super comfy sitting, a little springy standing. Weird.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2015)

^^ I like your style! Were we on the same trail?


----------



## datawhacker (Dec 23, 2004)

I doubt it. A ton of Ibis's were purple and blue with drop bars. Mine has a set of flat bars that came with it as well.


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

Love seeing all the new activity in this thread. I posted one picture of my Hakkalugi in the vintage cyclocross thread a couple of years ago, but realized that I've never added any here, either.

1997 model year. 58cm. Custom fork by Chris Igleheart. I've changed the stem since these photos were taken - still dialing that part in, and have contemplated having Clockwork Joel make a repro LD stem, like @rthomers a couple of pages up, but otherwise I love the ride.

This might just be "the" bike that I would keep, if I could only have one.


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

DFA said:


> Picked this up today. Was told it's an Ibis bottle holder. Can't find anything on the interwebs about it. Maybe someone can shed some light on it.


Chef is correct. I have/had one too. The original thermos started leaking so it is long gone. The cage though I still have and it fits other brands of thermos. I installed it on one of my bikes a few weeks ago, but I found that I was catching the "hooks" on the left. May consider remounting it to the seatpost possibly.


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Anyone know of a good place to get either original or repro sticker kits for an Ibis SS? I haven't quite given up on the paint of the purple SS I am working on rebuilding but it is getting close to biting the bullet on it.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

datmony said:


> Anyone know of a good place to get either original or repro sticker kits for an Ibis SS? I haven't quite given up on the paint of the purple SS I am working on rebuilding but it is getting close to biting the bullet on it.


Try [email protected]


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Ibis with mavic

Philippe


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

datmony said:


> Anyone know of a good place to get either original or repro sticker kits for an Ibis SS? I haven't quite given up on the paint of the purple SS I am working on rebuilding but it is getting close to biting the bullet on it.


Scot Nicol maintains a blog website, where he sells original and reproduction decals for a lot of older models. That would be the place to start, if you haven't looked there already:

Chuck Ibis | Chuck Spew

I'm sure he's pretty busy with new stuff and so can't keep up with side projects like this the way he'd like to, but this is one of the great things about the company! He still has passion for all of his older products - just like us!


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

You guys rule as usual!!!!  Thanks fellas!! He had a full set of SS stickers on there available. Just ordered them up a few minutes ago. Definitely looking forward to getting them and seeing how they compare to what is on there now.... might greatly simplify my approach......


----------



## BJF (Apr 11, 2005)

BJF said:


> View attachment 952165
> View attachment 952166
> View attachment 952167
> I just acquired this old ibis bike if anyone has any idea of age.
> ...


Is the front brake on my bike technically a U brake? Wondering what my options are for a change.

Thanks


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

Yes they are. They were a mid-range brake. The one on the rear (IRD) iirc are high end. Finding a similar brake or perhaps some nice roller cams by Suntour or even WTB are ideal. EBay and patience


----------



## ti_pin_man (Apr 27, 2004)

whatisaidwas said:


> The mysterious Ibis Bow-ti: Does it work, is it cool, do I need one parked next to my other Ibis, a Silk-ti? It's one of the very few locally made dual suspension bikes, it's weird and indestructible. I must have one.
> 
> Last year I found a great deal on this Bow-ti. XTR, White crank, Crossmax, blue SID, vintage 1998:
> 
> ...


These are fantastic bikes, truly engineering genius but you are having some problems. The geometry is built around the older forks of 80mm, you wouldnt notice much with 90 and might get away with 100mm but then you might need to amend the rear shock. I run mine with a 100mm fork and later Fox RP3 shock and they work well together. The original Alp shock is a bit outdated.

I had some rear break judder on steep descents but fixed it by getting a disk mount added (Steve potts). It was kind of a judder. Not unbearable but it happened occasionally and doesn't now.

I've heard other riders say they feel tail end wag but to be honest I've never noticed. I've seen a couple of pics of BowTi's with a sort of cross brace added, but as i never felt it, didnt bother.

Finally, I wouldnt expect these to match modern day suspension bikes, these where at the front edge of suspension when they came out but the world did catch up.  Enjoy this piece of history, theres only about 269 of them.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

The Hot Unit thermos showed up.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

oneschnark said:


> Ibis with mavic
> 
> Philippe


Stem is too short.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

*30-30-24*

Some good reading and lots of pics here in case you haven't already run across this.

30/30/30 | Info


----------



## BJF (Apr 11, 2005)

BJF said:


> Is the front brake on my bike technically a U brake? Wondering what my options are for a change.
> 
> Thanks


Couple questions.

When I got this bike the brakes were intact but not hooked up. Since getting it I put on some drop bars and road levers. Shifting is perfect but the front brake seems like I don't have enough leverage to set up and the back one has this weird cable stop that when you pull the lever just pops apart. I took it to a shop that was clueless about u brakes and they said they couldn't help.

Anyone know what my options are?


----------



## fenderbender (Feb 28, 2008)

*U-brake*



BJF said:


> Couple questions.
> 
> When I got this bike the brakes were intact but not hooked up. Since getting it I put on some drop bars and road levers. Shifting is perfect but the front brake seems like I don't have enough leverage to set up and the back one has this weird cable stop that when you pull the lever just pops apart. I took it to a shop that was clueless about u brakes and they said they couldn't help.
> 
> Anyone know what my options are?


BJF, remember fiddling with my Diamondback Arrival in -88 wo improving the performance of the XT U-brake much.
Swore I'd never get a bike with them again and here I am with two U-brake classic's in the shead!

They were renowned for being difficult to set up, especially if mounted under the BB. Very little you can do to improve braking except increase the leverage by shorten the straddle wire and fit a wider straddle wire hanger.
Also get the best pads available imo the nutted BMX version of Kool Stop salmon-colored brake pads.

If you have unlimited funds and paciens look for the WTB Roller Cam brakes in the classified. Supposed to be the bees knees!

Read in the Retrobike forum it's possible to fit the powerful Magura HS33 hydraulic rim brakes with the mounting bracket upside down. 
This is my plan for a -88 Miyata mtb-tourer build but it sure would be nice if any oldschool mtb'er here could confirm this?


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

*1995 Mojo*

Ok here are some quick pics of my Mojo in its current state, bought new around 1995 I think while I was still working in bike shops in SF. I think this was the first year of the 1 1/8th headset. I'll post pics of my purple one when I get it next week.

My buddy Caleb Wiley who used to work at Ibis told me the name came after he took Scott Nicol to a Mojo Nixon concert. Don't know if that has ever been verified&#8230;

Anyway, to me the Mojo is the greatest steel hardtail ever (working in shops in the SF Bay Area I rode just about everything from the mid-80s on-Ritchey, Breezer, Mountain Goat, Bontrager, Fat, etc.)

Anyone have a timeline for these frames--were some made in Santa Rosa and then Montana? When did the hand job go away?

Woodpuppy and Colker--let's see yours


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Ibis Mojo 00
Bought new from Ibis direct.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

*'98 Mojo Metallic Eggplant*



Henry Chinaski said:


> Woodpuppy and Colker--let's see yours


Resistance is futile. I will comply. I bought the "metallic eggplant" in '98 as a frame, built up with what I could EP through the shop. I love this thing. I'd started on Cannondales. After warranty replacement of 2 cracked frames and an upgrade to an F1000, I went steel and found home. I do need to ditch the no-setback Thompson post and go back to my original American Classic. Few 28.6 choices out there. That new Brooks saddle needs breaking in too. I might change it out for a Flyer. Screw the weight, I like the springs!


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

*'97 Mojo Copper Metallic*

This one is just singlespeed fun and goodness. Most parts including the frame were from eBay or the parts box. I needed a new bike to build around my old XT brake levers. Rear hub is the white Industries ENO eccentric. Can you guess where the seatpost clamp came from?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Ok here are some quick pics of my Mojo in its current state, bought new around 1995 I think while I was still working in bike shops in SF. I think this was the first year of the 1 1/8th headset. I'll post pics of my purple one when I get it next week.
> 
> My buddy Caleb Wiley who used to work at Ibis told me the name came after he took Scott Nicol to a Mojo Nixon concert. Don't know if that has ever been verified&#8230;
> 
> ...


Love the color and love the bike! Very nice! If you ever want to part with it...


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

The smaller frames always look more proportionally balanced to me. Damn 34" inseam. That green is awesome.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Woodpuppy said:


> The smaller frames always look more proportionally balanced to me. Damn 34" inseam. That green is awesome.


I like the big frames! that's where ibis is different from other custom shops.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Henry, I thought your bike looked familiar:

1995 Ibis Mojo - Pedal Room


----------



## slowdave (Dec 15, 2006)

*mojo jojo*

Bwahahahahah, love my Mojo but I had to rat rod it


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Oh, the INHUMANITY!!!!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Brutal...


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

Woodpuppy said:


> Henry, I thought your bike looked familiar:
> 
> 1995 Ibis Mojo - Pedal Room


Yep, is Pedalroom still a thing? I posted those pages to try out the site after I met the developer.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

Woodpuppy said:


> This one is just singlespeed fun and goodness. Most parts including the frame were from eBay or the parts box. I needed a new bike to build around my old XT brake levers. Rear hub is the white Industries ENO eccentric. Can you guess where the seatpost clamp came from?


Great looking bikes! Thanks for posting!

What fork is that? I have a (what should be the right geo) Kona fork I'll probably use with the next one I'm getting but would probably like something better eventually.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

I found the pedal room site searching for pics of ibis mojos. Beyond that, I don't know much about it. The fork on that bike is a Salsa cromoto. I like others better aesthetically, but they were pretty much out of the budget affairs. The Salsa was turnkey online. I just needed to match the AC length to the frame. Works fine so far!


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

Woodpuppy said:


> The fork on that bike is a Salsa cromoto.


Is that 425mm axle to crown? I think for these needs to be more like the 413 which Surly offers. Surly forks are boat anchors, though. I think the Kona I got is 410 and is maybe a tad lighter. I had Paul Sadoff build a fork for my Ritchey Breakaway. Maybe I'll see if he can do one for the Mojo twins.

Edit, Colker reminded me about Vicious Cycles--another good fork option


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

That sounds about right. I knew about vicious cycles, but the salsa was less expensive. I read a lot about this topic when I made the purchase. Just typed in "rigid fork for ibis mojo" and got lots of info. I have a pic of the rigid bike leaning against the fs bike and the top tubes are parallel. Fork on the 98 mojo is a Marzocchi also from 98. Would have to find the manual or do research to figure out the travel.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

TRavel is 70mm on that marz..


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

So the salsa fork may be a tad bit long. With the ENO eccentric rear hub, I've probably irreparably screwed the geometry


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Henry, you're a worse procrastinator than me!!!

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/what-rigid-steel-fork-my-1995-ibis-mojo-400899.html


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

Woodpuppy said:


> Henry, you're a worse procrastinator than me!!!
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/what-rigid-steel-fork-my-1995-ibis-mojo-400899.html


hahahahahaha!

Well, kids...


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Henry Chinaski said:


> hahahahahaha!
> 
> Well, kids...


No kiddin' I've got 4 under 4. 2 can finally ride the neighborhood, hooray!!!


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

4590 showed up today, joining 3986

I hate purple but I absolutely love this eggplant color. So cool.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 10, 2014)

Gosh that's niiiiice. Great paint.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Just saw a wool black bianchi campagnolo long sleeve jersey on a Paris Roubaix doc yesterday.. You need to wear one of those w/ the black Ibis. I would buy that bike for the color alone.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

My Mojo's

Mojo Ti still in build stage, so please don't judge 

Mojo HD needs a dropper & it's finished. Not retro, but it's amazing...

Love em!


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

eshew said:


> My Mojo's
> 
> Mojo Ti still in build stage, so please don't judge
> 
> ...


I'll be back in town tomorrow and we can get you those shifters for the Ti. How do you have time to be on here? Shouldn't you be completely sleepless and knee deep in diapers right about now? hehe 

The Ibis' (or whatever the plural of Ibis is) are coming together nicely!!!


----------



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 18, 2015)

*New Mojo modern build...*

Scored an Eddie Orange Ibis Mojo medium frame for a real steel project... But not taking it retro. That is a spot my 1998 Panasonic Mountain Cat 7500 fills well. No, this will be a more MODERN build to haul my Clyde arse around... And the Sycip modified frame to add the disc brake mounts and hose mounts was just what I was looking for...










Will be fitted with Shimano SLX hydraulic brakes and a Surly 80mm suspension-compensated rigid fork. Shimano SLX 2x Hollowtech II crankset and a 9-speed LX in the back. Shimano XT 3x9 shifters. Chris King headset. All riding on some Hadley hubs, Sapim Force spokes, and Sun MTX33 rims.

Pics when it is built up... Pic from seller is above... Excited to get started....

My only concern is if the lack of a disc brake frame support tube from top to bottom chainstay will allow the frame to flex too much under heavy braking... Tighter tolerances in disc brakes than the frame spread caused by cantilever or v-brakes...

Rmpl


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

Cool! When did Ibis start calling it Eddy Orange? And is that a respray based on the original paint? How close is it to Molteni? Pictured below are my Molteni Merckx and an orange Bonty (both original factory paint).










You also might consider the Kona Project fork over the Surly. I have one on my '95 Mojo and it seems a bit higher quality and lighter than the Surly (this judging by my old Cross Check).

I'll be stoked to see how this one turns out!


----------



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 18, 2015)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Cool! When did Ibis start calling it Eddy Orange? And is that a respray based on the original paint? How close is it to Molteni? Pictured below are my Molteni Merckx and an orange Bonty (both original factory paint).


Those look like some beautiful frames with quality lugging and beefy welds... I know Ibis does quality welds, but I wouldn't have minded some gusseting at the headset, like that Bonty.

Yes, it was a re-spray by SyCip, I am told. The "Eddie Orange" was a name I got from one of their late-90's catalogs. It looks "orange" to me... 

I already own the Surly Big Dummy fork, but looked into the Kona, it was 440mm and the Surly was 425mm... I think the 425mm Surly keeps the geometry down to somewhat what the Rock Shox Judy XC was originally. Mixing modern with 90's-era bikes can be tricky with all the tall suspension fork options that were only wet dreamed about in the 90's...

Also went 9-speed because I already own the components.

Frame should arrive today...

Rmpl


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

Rmplstlskn said:


> Those look like some beautiful frames with quality lugging and beefy welds... I know Ibis does quality welds, but I wouldn't have minded some gusseting at the headset, like that Bonty.
> 
> Yes, it was a re-spray by SyCip, I am told. The "Eddie Orange" was a name I got from one of their late-90's catalogs. It looks "orange" to me...
> 
> ...


This is the one I have on my Mojo. 410 axle to crown.

https://www.bikeman.com/KON-P2MTN410.html

Before that I had a 63mm travel Judy on my Mojo, which I bought new in '95


----------



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 18, 2015)

Henry Chinaski said:


> This is the one I have on my Mojo. 410 axle to crown.
> 
> https://www.bikeman.com/KON-P2MTN410.html
> 
> Before that I had a 63mm travel Judy on my Mojo, which I bought new in '95


Only problem, no disc brake mounts... Disc brakes are awesome!

I think the late 90's catalogs had the 80mm Judy's as an option. So I am hoping the headset geometry of this frame was designed around 80mm...

Rmpl


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 26, 2006)

Rmplstlskn said:


> Only problem, no disc brake mounts... Disc brakes are awesome!
> 
> I think the late 90's catalogs had the 80mm Judy's as an option. So I am hoping the headset geometry of this frame was designed around 80mm...
> 
> Rmpl


Yeah, you might be right on that.

Looking forward to seeing it done!


----------



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 18, 2015)

Help! Is the late-90's era Ibis Mojo steel frames 28.4mm or 28.6mm seat posts?

These are so close, I cannot tell which one by my metric tape measure...

Rmpl


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Sheldon Brown's site says 28.6


----------



## Rmplstlskn (Sep 18, 2015)

I just saw that on BikePedia too... Thanks!

Naturally, none of my nice ones fit...

Anyone have a nice seat post in 28.6mm to sell... Not happy with the limited eBay options.

Rmpl


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Going thru some pics and thought this is as good a place as any to post this.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

One pic is never enough


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

*Coming soon*

93. Shelved in the late 90's. Interesting back story.


----------



## oneschnark (Dec 16, 2013)

Hi, still one 
I think from 1989

Philippe


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Seems the best Mojos were made from 95 when they introduced the Prestige Moron tubing till 98 when production was still in Sebastopol. Those bikes have advanced tubing and a build quality that is missing on the last 3 years. I have some minor issues on mine...


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

colker1 said:


> Seems the best Mojos were made from 95 when they introduced the Prestige Moron tubing till 98 when production was still in Sebastopol. Those bikes have advanced tubing and a build quality that is missing on the last 3 years. I have some minor issues on mine...


I had a 20" forest green Mojo from that era. I got hit by a car coming out of a driveway and it smashed one of the rear brake bosses, seatstay. sold it on ebay 10+ years ago to a guy in CO (who can presumably weld).

loved that bike, though it was a bit small for me.


----------



## burritoguru (Aug 22, 2008)

Is it possible to merge the Official Ibis threads together?

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-ibis-thread-729072.html


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

burritoguru said:


> Is it possible to merge the Official Ibis threads together?
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-ibis-thread-729072.html


done, good idea, thanks.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> done, good idea, thanks.


Merge, aquisitions blablabla.. i am here for MORE PICTURES of vintage Ibis bikes.


----------



## TH-X15 (Aug 30, 2012)

View attachment 1170454
Ibis Alibi


----------



## fastkatanaboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Szazbo Baby!


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Ok here are some quick pics of my Mojo in its current state, bought new around 1995 I think while I was still working in bike shops in SF. I think this was the first year of the 1 1/8th headset.
> 
> Anyone have a timeline for these frames--were some made in Santa Rosa and then Montana? When did the hand job go away?


What's the seatpost diameter on that Mojo? I've never heard that frames were made in Montana.

I had a dark green 20" Mojo like yours, loved it though a bit too small for me. It had tiny tiny dent on seat tube, then drive side rear brake boss got smashed by a car (I was on the bike, not badly injured). Around 2004, sold it on ebay to someone in Colorado. I wonder if it's back on the road.

I could be way off on this: In 1994, they offered the Ti Mojo (brushed or hi polished) in 1" or 1 1/8", so that must have been very close to first year of 1 1/8" offerings. The 1997 Hakkalugi was the last of the bikes w/handjob. I think the logo changed after the company was sold (not sure exactly what year that was), and of course the bikes from the new company are not as desirable as the original ones.

Trail House bike shop in Santa Rosa has some old Ibis. They have a black or eggplant Mojo. This pic shows a Bow Tie?, Mojo in orange/blue team colors, and I believe that's a blackish Scorcher hiding behind the signs: https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=e...d=0ahUKEwjGypyrmu3XAhVIjFQKHTh_D38QoioIgwEwCg


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

klasse said:


> What's the seatpost diameter on that Mojo? I've never heard that frames were made in Montana.
> 
> I had a dark green 20" Mojo like yours, loved it though a bit too small for me. It had tiny tiny dent on seat tube, then drive side rear brake boss got smashed by a car (I was on the bike, not badly injured). Around 2004, sold it on ebay to someone in Colorado. I wonder if it's back on the road.
> 
> ...


Seatpost size is 28.6. Yeah.. that´s a bow tie.
I don´t think there were any Ibis Mojo frames made under a new company. There was a production move to Montana (Carl Strong?) but Scot Nicol was still running the company from California. Logos changed all the time. You are way off except the headset standards.
I don´t know the exact date of headset standard change date but all Mojos i´ve seen are 1 1/8. I believe the first ones must have been 1" though: mojo and xtra mojo.. 
Drop outs changed at a certain point to breezer koski units. Seat and chainstays were bent. Mojos evolved all the time.


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

If you know me at all (and, admittedly, only a couple of you do), you know how stoked I am about this...








1987 Ibis Trials Comp


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)

One more, for the good of the order...


----------



## mtbnj (Mar 26, 2004)

Henry Chinaski said:


> Here's mine, bought new in 1995. XT/XTR build.


nice!


----------



## mtbnj (Mar 26, 2004)

Thats an awesome bike!


----------



## MSV10 (Sep 11, 2019)

*Ibis Avion*

I live in the UK and the story the best I can remember is this:

I bought from a guy who ran a bike shop here in the UK many, many moons ago.

It was his personal bike so I am the 2nd owner so as to speak.

At the time and the best my memory serves me (sales pitch or not) he told me only a few had made it into the UK??

I have had it at least 25 years I think but it is older than that.

Its been sat in my garage as sadly I never got on riding a bike due to an elbow injury.
I changed the neck with adjustable rake to try to help but it never really worked.
I still have the original.
The saddle got changed but I am not sure if I still have the original.

Basically the tyres were changed as they were perished but I believe it's even on its original brake blocks


----------



## MSV10 (Sep 11, 2019)

Having trouble with images but will post more


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

'89 Ibis Custom


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

whatisaidwas said:


> '89 Ibis Custom
> 
> View attachment 1288969


Wonderfull. It even has the wtb king headset. Which bars are those?


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

colker1 said:


> Wonderfull. It even has the wtb king headset. Which bars are those?


These original bars are the Specialized RM-3, I suppose made by Nitto. I know them as the "Ibis bend". They are like track bars with a flare at the drops. Not much real estate up top, but the vertical brake lever placement felt good to me back then. Other Specialized dirt drop bars had different bends. Their ('89) Rock Combo's drop bar was medium flare while the WTB model was wider.

/my current favorite dirt drop bar is the Easton EC70AX
//not vintage


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

whatisaidwas said:


> These original bars are the Specialized RM-3, I suppose made by Nitto. I know them as the "Ibis bend". They are like track bars with a flare at the drops. Not much real estate up top, but the vertical brake lever placement felt good to me back then. Other Specialized dirt drop bars had different bends. Their ('89) Rock Combo's drop bar was medium flare while the WTB model was wider.
> 
> /my current favorite dirt drop bar is the Easton EC70AX
> //not vintage


i like the drop bar set up w/ the derr and brake cable adjusters. Love the fast back seatstays w/ specialized QR. Those hubs are amazing. Superb bicycle. Do you still ride it off road?


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

That's a beautiful bike, congrats!


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

whatisaidwas said:


> '89 Ibis Custom


Wow! This looks awesome in every way.
I just finished mine yesterday:


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

Bow-Ti


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

double post


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Here's a fun little video of my old Ibis Mojo Ti finally built up and getting ridden by someone who can ride it like it was meant to be. Older video but still great.


----------



## surlytman (Nov 9, 2005)

Not sure if I posted this Our Cousin It Chequamegon 93.


----------



## tclar4 (Apr 9, 2007)

*1991 Ibis SS*

1991 Ibis SS Dirt Drop

Frame rescued from a bike co-op Seattle, now resides in Petaluma.

Surprised when the frame showed up in near mint condition (looks like someone toured on it briefly - evidence of a rear rack install, gasp!). Simple and trusty XT build, Campy Thor hoops, and a few WTB bits.

This thread was a very handy reference. Thanks.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

tclar4 said:


> 1991 Ibis SS Dirt Drop


She's a beaut!


----------



## TH-X15 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ailbi


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

TH-X15 said:


> Ailbi


Cool, what travel fork are you running? I think you may have ruffled feathers of the vintage purists with that new fork but at least you kept the V-brakes.

I just picked up a maroon Alibi that has the same panel decal. Just need to pick up the others, is the frame 6061 or 7005? What does the decal say on your frame? TIA


----------



## TH-X15 (Aug 30, 2012)

Ha. Yeah, thanks. I kept it stock as long as I could, but finding new IRC redwalls and servicing the Marzocchi Bomber was getting a bit problematic. The current fork is a Manitou R7 Pro which I picked up new in 2018. I think currently only RockShox makes decent travel forks with V-brake bosses. With the replacements and upgrades she should keep banging around another 20+ years. The frame is 7005. I could be wrong, but I thought all Alibis were 7005.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

You can be sure it's 7005 aluminum. It'll say on the Moron decal on your seat tube.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

TH-X15 said:


> View attachment 1329323
> 
> 
> Ha. Yeah, thanks. I kept it stock as long as I could, but finding new IRC redwalls and servicing the Marzocchi Bomber was getting a bit problematic. The current fork is a Manitou R7 Pro which I picked up new in 2018. I think currently only RockShox makes decent travel forks with V-brake bosses. With the replacements and upgrades she should keep banging around another 20+ years. The frame is 7005. I could be wrong, but I thought all Alibis were 7005.


I have a mojo w/ the same geo and want to find a nice steel fork to take the place of the bomber. I like what a susp fork does on the trail but dealing w/ fork rebuilding is something i don´t want to.


----------

